# Gorgeous weather = What do you think..?



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pictures of everyone, of course! We played "show dog" (aka: stand still) today LOL. I was by myself, but I think these turned out pretty good!

First, Wilson..










And Piper,










And Sako, who is 14 months now!





































They got a squeaky Kong ball and were quite thrilled..




























..more..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Piper was SO excited about this thing. I've never seen her so into a toy! These crack me up..

"NO BALL, COME BACK HERE!"





































Wilson wasn't in much of a fetch mood, but I still got one of him..










The end!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

They are all SO gorgeous! I love to see happy, well adjusted bullies with responsible owners! Makes SUCH a difference!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> They are all SO gorgeous! I love to see happy, well adjusted bullies with responsible owners! Makes SUCH a difference!


Well thank you! It really does.. I'm all about painting my dogs in a positive light. Actually, while we were out today (I had them out one at a time for this little shoot), one of the "big leagues" of our HOA was out. I had Sako out at the time, and she commented on how well behaved he was, and that it "was nice to see such well behaved, happy Pit Bulls".. made me feel good!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oops, forgot one.. Wilson practicing "leave it"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Oops, forgot one.. Wilson practicing "leave it"


All of them are AWESOME shots...but this one makes me giggle...he appears to be telling the toy "You will NOT LEAVE!!" LOL


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> All of them are AWESOME shots...but this one makes me giggle...he appears to be telling the toy "You will NOT LEAVE!!" LOL


Probably something along those lines. He's obsessed with that thing!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, stunning photos and GORGEOUS dogs! Can you come to my house and take pictures of Ruby?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Probably something along those lines. He's obsessed with that thing!


HAHA, I would have guessed that by just this one shot!!LOL :lol:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Aww gorgeous dogs. Those squeaky kong tennis balls are Deeken's favourite, too! Wilson is so cute with his toy. I love the one of him bringing it back with his ears flying


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> All of them are AWESOME shots...but this one makes me giggle...he appears to be telling the toy "You will NOT LEAVE!!" LOL


Haha, I was thinking the same thing... he's like "kong.. stay... staaaayyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Great photos as always, Kady!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

WOWO great pictures! Happy dogs! What camera are you using?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kat said:


> Wow, stunning photos and GORGEOUS dogs! Can you come to my house and take pictures of Ruby?


Thank you! And, sure, depending on where you live  I'm trying to get more "into" photography.. anyone here can feel free to "like" my FB page for it: https://www.facebook.com/kmspetography 



Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, I would have guessed that by just this one shot!!LOL :lol:


It's funny, he's really not one to obsess over anything, but good lord, bring that thing out and he goes bonkers!



DeekenDog said:


> Aww gorgeous dogs. Those squeaky kong tennis balls are Deeken's favourite, too! Wilson is so cute with his toy. I love the one of him bringing it back with his ears flying


Thanks! I got two of them from Barking Deals.. wish I would've ordered more because they were definitely a hit!



frogdog said:


> Great photos as always, Kady!


Thank you 



brandypup said:


> WOWO great pictures! Happy dogs! What camera are you using?


I use a Canon T1i, these were all shot with a 50mm f/1.8 lens


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​Beautiful dogs! Wilson looks like he has such personality!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> ​Beautiful dogs! Wilson looks like he has such personality!


Thank you! Oh he does.. we call him "Rock star" around here. He has that magnetic pull on people, attracts crowds everywhere he goes, it's funny actually.. we go to dog events around here and I'll have at least 5 people come up to me and say "Is that Wilson?!" :lol:


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh Kady, I've always been so impressed by your signature picture...how gorgeous all your pitties are!!! They all have the most beautiful perfect masks/face markings. I can't help but fall in love with them....I'm soooo not a pitbull fan, nor a cropped ear fan...but I gotta say Sako is a VERY stunning looking dog, and could very easily change my mind about being a pitbull/cropped ear fan!!! Looks like he's wearing eyeliner. Amazing photos Kady!! Absolutely amazing.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

DogLuver said:


> Oh Kady, I've always been so impressed by your signature picture...how gorgeous all your pitties are!!! They all have the most beautiful perfect masks/face markings. I can't help but fall in love with them....I'm soooo not a pitbull fan, nor a cropped ear fan...but I gotta say Sako is a VERY stunning looking dog, and could very easily change my mind about being a pitbull/cropped ear fan!!! Looks like he's wearing eyeliner. Amazing photos Kady!! Absolutely amazing.


Well, I hope we can change your mind and turn you into a Pit Bull fan! They'll suck you in with their good looks


----------

